# Wanted - Hershey Park



## kimberley8 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking for Hershey Suites for 6/25 - 6/28...any help?


----------



## kimberley8 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anything available in July after the 12th of July in Hershey?


----------



## kimberley8 (Jun 30, 2015)

Still looking...anyone have anything for July or August? Thanks!


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 30, 2015)

There are several face book groups that list points for rent, you might check some of them.  BG has a presence in Hershey.

Bluegreen owners buy and sell

Bluegreen points for rent

Bluegreen reservations for rent


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think there are going to be any weekend available to rent unless someone has been holding on to the reservation.  Even the full weeks and the M-F reservations at this point aren't available for owners to make new bookings.  The BG owner would have already have reserved the time and not rented it out yet.

I had three to rent out this year and while none were huge money makers for me, none of them would have fallen into the bargain last minute rental category.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 30, 2015)

I just checked all the BG groups I'm in and the only thing I see is a 2 night stay July 7 & 8.  I need to join the catch and release group one of these days, if I can find it.


----------

